# Onshore Spouse Visa Application



## Hannabelle25 (Mar 30, 2010)

Hello All,

Just wanted to see if there are any others out there playing the same waiting game as me! Applied in Sydney, in person, for 801/820 visa on 22nd April 2010 and I have heard nothing so far.

I know I have to be patient and wait, but hearing nothing is so frustrating! I have found the advice on this forum so helpful over the past few months, it really is a fantastic source of info and comfort. Thanks!

Well...I guess I'll keep waiting!

Hannabelle
xx


----------



## Darrenc (Dec 5, 2009)

Hannabelle25 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Just wanted to see if there are any others out there playing the same waiting game as me! Applied in Sydney, in person, for 801/820 visa on 22nd April 2010 and I have heard nothing so far.
> 
> ...


Hey Hannabelle,

I applied on the 20th of May 2010, no news till today apart from one letter sent to me by DIAC for medicare purpose and the letter is sent if DIAC needed more information however in my letter it was left blank so I am assuming DIAC do not require any further information from me.

So far after July the 1st, no news on any 820 being approve as yet. Fingers crossed. Good Luck!


----------



## hnsally (Dec 27, 2009)

Hey guys,
Just wondering if you have had any news?? My partner me and myself handed in his application to adelaide office in May and havent heard anything. He rang immi a month ago and they said it will be another 6 months. Arghh!
Saly


----------



## Darrenc (Dec 5, 2009)

hnsally said:


> Hey guys,
> Just wondering if you have had any news?? My partner me and myself handed in his application to adelaide office in May and havent heard anything. He rang immi a month ago and they said it will be another 6 months. Arghh!
> Saly


same thing with Sydney office. Called recently and they told me its in the process of getting a CO. so far no news ever since May. 
Kinda frustrating.


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

There's a few things happened in recent times that'll be affecting processing of visas.
1. Allocated or government budgetted number for last financial year was apparently actually being approached a couple of months prior to the end of the financial year from what it seemed with advice some applicants who have posted about it received.
Flow on from that was a hold being put on application processing then and thus something of a backlog to start the new year off.
2. At the same time, it is quite likely that to manage that situation, the word has gone out to pace the processing of applications so as the years budgetted number is spread evenly over the whole year and that'll mean effectively slowing processing.
There has been some indication of that with some information indicating longer times though at the same time there have been some processing times of what could be considered more normal and as always the odd very short processing time .
3. The other factor that could be affecting all visas across the department is that an influx of people arriving via people smugglers is continuing and that means a lot of resources get tied up in processing claims for asylum.
Some staff may have been assigned duties for that and less available for all the regular visas.
Immigration was also an issue discussed a bit during the election we have just had but that in itself has not changed budgetted numbers and processing times other than I would not be surprised if discussions have occurred at ministerial/department head levels re all applications to be more stringently examined.


----------



## foxy (Aug 31, 2010)

hey guys, i heard that usually it takes 4 months to hear about your case officer (eg. whose your case officer is etc etc) but in the receipt it is written that it is going to takes 6 - 8 for the process to be complete or longer if the case is more complicated. I know there are some people got their visa less than 3 months so i guess its different for everyone. As for me, i submitted mine 3 - 4 weeks ago and still hear nothing at all. yeah it wasn't long ago i know so i am trying not to think about it.I called immigration to ask about bridging visa yesterday and while they went to my record to give me the best answer about my bridging visa, they told me that my partner visa is still sitting in the queue.


----------



## Hannabelle25 (Mar 30, 2010)

Hello,
Still no news for me either, I called today today to check what's going on and was told to continue to be patient as I would be assigned to a CO as soon as possible. The person I spoke to also said that the Dept was really backlogged at the moment so the wait was likely to be closer to 8 months rather than 6 which was what they were told to tell applicants a few months ago. Am hoping I will get some news before December as have tickets booked to go back to the UK for Christmas and don't want to have to pay to get a reentry permit!
Patience is a virtue I guess...
Will post on here if I hear anything.
Hannah


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

If you are here waiting for your visa and your previous one has expired or expires before the partner visa is granted, you'll be on a Bridging Visa A and to go overseas you'll need to see about a Bridging Visa B.

Just on times, there was on news today a reference to Immi looking to re-inforce their staffing via using people from other departments and that being linked to resources needed for asylum seekers processing.
The use of less experienced people will likely slow things down as all applications have to be strictly processed in accordance with regulations and public servants _[ people worrking for government departments ]_ are generally regarded as sticklers for following the rules.


----------



## Silentsleeper (Aug 10, 2010)

I was advised in the Sydney office yesterday that applications can now take any where between 6 and 12 months to be processed.


----------



## svanicek (Sep 21, 2010)

Hi All,

I applied for my visa on 16th September by submitting it to the Sydney office in person. I received an e-mail yesterday (20th September) acknowledging my application and asking for an additional police check that I did not submit. However the e-mail also stated who my CO was. Did you guys receive a CO in your receipts as well?


----------



## foxy (Aug 31, 2010)

svanicek said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I applied for my visa on 16th September by submitting it to the Sydney office in person. I received an e-mail yesterday (20th September) acknowledging my application and asking for an additional police check that I did not submit. However the e-mail also stated who my CO was. Did you guys receive a CO in your receipts as well?


Hmm, you got lucky then, ive been waiting for a month and haven't heard about who my co is until now, so does everyone else i guess. they gave me 2 receipts (in person) once i handed in my applications. one is the receipt of the payment and the other one is the receipt of the application (there is no name of who my co is, just client number and case number) and bridging visa. went to the immigration a week after to submit some additional documents and i got given a receipt of that applications and went to immigration again yesterday (21-09-2010) to submit my medical check up result and didn't hear a word from them. i was asking for the receipt of my medical check up but he said i don't need one. i am a bit worried that they might lose my medical result but i didn't have the courage to force him to give me one. 
but yeah i have no idea who my co is until now.

cheers


----------



## Hannabelle25 (Mar 30, 2010)

svanicek said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I applied for my visa on 16th September by submitting it to the Sydney office in person. I received an e-mail yesterday (20th September) acknowledging my application and asking for an additional police check that I did not submit. However the e-mail also stated who my CO was. Did you guys receive a CO in your receipts as well?


Hi,

I was not given the name of my CO, just the name of the guy at the Sydney office that I was able to contact until I was assigned a CO, not that I have found him to be very helpful seeing as he must process so many every day!

Really frustrated with the whole thing, 12 months is now what some people have been told? ! Does anyone know if that means I will not be able to work for my company after 6 months (I was on a whv until I got my Bridging visa)?

Hannah


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

A bridging visa usually allows for maintaining the same rights your existing visa has and in fact you will be on your WHV until it expires and it is only then that a bridging visa starts.
If you want to be able to work for the employer for more than six months, you can go to Immi and ask for permission, something in way of support from the employer may help but do not be surprised if you are refused for the whole idea of a WHV is to work a bit while you have a holiday and not to be a fulltime worker.


----------



## Silentsleeper (Aug 10, 2010)

Check with immi. From what they told me the other day. if you cancel the WHV yourself you get put on a bridging visa E. You can then apply for the conditions to be changed to allow you to work but you have to be suffering financially. only problem is that you cant then apply for a bridgin visa B to allow you to leave the country. if you do leave while on a visa E you can only come back in as a tourist. like i said ask immi this is what they told me but im on a 457 not a WHV


----------



## foxy (Aug 31, 2010)

Hey I got told that you can waive the no work restriction if you want to but only if you have financial hardship. I was planning to do it because I'm going crazy if I have to do nothing for 8months or even a year especially then my partner have to make our living him self until then but then they tolf me that I have to get someone else to do assurance of support for me. Then I was thinking about the impact, I don't want them to turn down my visa because they think my partner won't be able to support us financially and I'll become a burden of this country.


----------



## Hannabelle25 (Mar 30, 2010)

Hey All,

An interesting phone call today with Immi, might be worth you phoning too. I was told that I was assigned a case office on 3rd August! News to my ears I told the very friendly lady from Melbourne! I have spoken to them at 3 times since then and have been told that I was still in the queue for a case officer! Not sure what to think now...

Anyone else had a similar experience? 
Hannah


----------



## foxy (Aug 31, 2010)

svanicek said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I applied for my visa on 16th September by submitting it to the Sydney office in person. I received an e-mail yesterday (20th September) acknowledging my application and asking for an additional police check that I did not submit. However the e-mail also stated who my CO was. Did you guys receive a CO in your receipts as well?


Hi, just read at the other post that you got your visa already. Congratulation, you are one of the lucky one. your process was quick like really quick. first you got your co soon after and now you got your visa in less than 2 months. i noticed that there are some other applicants who applying onshore in sydney months ago but didn't even heard back about their case officer until now. just wonder if you have a special case or something. maybe you can share with us so we have a little more ideas of the situation that caused the delay of our visa.

cheers


----------



## coyle1983 (Mar 11, 2010)

post deleted


----------



## Hannabelle25 (Mar 30, 2010)

Hey Guys,

Just thought I'd update you on the Sydney application saga! I have now been waiting coming up to 7 months and still no case officer and have had to put in an application for a Bridging Visa B as I intend to go back home to the UK for Christmas. I rang today Immi today to check where to send this application and was told that it is not certain I will be granted it, I must provide 'compelling' reasons for wanting to travel! I hadn't been told this before and wondered if anyone else has any idea how strict they are? Is going home to see my family at Christmas with my husband compelling enough?! The guy also said that by traveling overseas I will almost certainly cause a delay to processing of my application as it cannot be granted while I am out of the country. 

Any thoughts or suggestions?

(A very anxious) Hannabelle


----------



## foxy (Aug 31, 2010)

Hannabelle25 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Just thought I'd update you on the Sydney application saga! I have now been waiting coming up to 7 months and still no case officer and have had to put in an application for a Bridging Visa B as I intend to go back home to the UK for Christmas. I rang today Immi today to check where to send this application and was told that it is not certain I will be granted it, I must provide 'compelling' reasons for wanting to travel! I hadn't been told this before and wondered if anyone else has any idea how strict they are? Is going home to see my family at Christmas with my husband compelling enough?! The guy also said that by traveling overseas I will almost certainly cause a delay to processing of my application as it cannot be granted while I am out of the country.
> 
> ...


hey, i applied for bridging visa b the other day (like 2 months ago) they gave me 1 month bridging visa b multiple travels and offered 3 months visa but i told her that i am fine with 1 month visa. my reason was that my mom was sick and i wanting to go home,and they didnt ask for any supporting documents or proof (thou i already have all the proofs with me just in case) she granted my visa in less than 5 minutes, no questions asked at all and i was asking about my de facto visa, if its going to effect my visa, and she said, they will contact me should they need me to submit anything or if they need to see me and if i am not mistaken i have 28 days to get back to them.so even if i was overseas when they were trying to contact me, i should be alright.

hope this information helps a little bit

cheers


----------



## Darrenc (Dec 5, 2009)

foxy said:


> hey, i applied for bridging visa b the other day (like 2 months ago) they gave me 1 month bridging visa b multiple travels and offered 3 months visa but i told her that i am fine with 1 month visa. my reason was that my mom was sick and i wanting to go home,and they didnt ask for any supporting documents or proof (thou i already have all the proofs with me just in case) she granted my visa in less than 5 minutes, no questions asked at all and i was asking about my de facto visa, if its going to effect my visa, and she said, they will contact me should they need me to submit anything or if they need to see me and if i am not mistaken i have 28 days to get back to them.so even if i was overseas when they were trying to contact me, i should be alright.
> 
> hope this information helps a little bit
> 
> cheers


I feel for you as i applied at Sydney 6 months ago and until today there is no news from there apart from waiting. I am travelling end of the year and i thought it should be approved by then considering the speed of approval back then. Luckily i have a student visa that is still valid till 2012 so i am free to go in and out the country without worrying too much. Good luck to you hannabelle, update us on how it is going.


----------



## Tuatha (Oct 6, 2010)

Hey Hannabelle,

I feel your pain! I had to give up the idea of going back to Italy for Christmas because of this visa thing. Sigh.

Today I called immigration for the first time since I applied for the visa in August, trying to find out if I had been assigned a CO... and I was told that they can't provide me that information on the phone. -_- Back in the limbo.

Anyhow, I really hope you'll manage to go home for Christmas! Good luck!


----------



## foxy (Aug 31, 2010)

Tuatha said:


> Hey Hannabelle,
> 
> I feel your pain! I had to give up the idea of going back to Italy for Christmas because of this visa thing. Sigh.
> 
> ...


Hey, they said the same thing to me when I called them a month ago. I wonder how do we find out whether or not we have given a case officer if we couldn't find out about it by phone. I kind of noticed that some people had their visa granted and they didn't seem to have a case officer. By the way tuatha, which office did ya send your application to?
Cheers


----------



## Tuatha (Oct 6, 2010)

Hey foxy,

my guess is that if the CO doesn't need any further documentation from the applicant and he doesn't find any problems with the application, he won't get in contact at all...! But the whole CO matter is still somewhat unclear to me.

I find it really annoying that we are left without any notion of the status of our application: they didn't provide me with an alternative to find out if the CO had been assigned or not.

I applied in person in Sydney, at the Parramatta Office. How about you?

Cheers


----------



## foxy (Aug 31, 2010)

Tuatha said:


> Hey foxy,
> 
> my guess is that if the CO doesn't need any further documentation from the applicant and he doesn't find any problems with the application, he won't get in contact at all...! But the whole CO matter is still somewhat unclear to me.
> 
> ...


yeah i am with you, its really not fair how some people got their visa within a month even a week. i do realize that we are all have different applications but it will be awesome if they can tell us what caused the delay. that way, we wouldnt think that they are being unfair or we wouldn't be calling them over and over again just to find out what happen and i also think it is fair for us to know whether or not we got given a co. at least then we know that someone working on our applications already and we will leave them alone. from what i heard from an immigration agent, they will call us once we got given a case officer but maybe the system changed now. but you probably right, if our co doesn't need any further documentation from the applicant and he doesn't find any problems with the application, he won't get in contact at all because when i called the immigration office, she never said that i dont have a case officer, she only said they cant tell me that information. but then if there is no problems with the applications, they should have issued our visa already.. arghhh its driving me crazy. especially, i have no working restriction written on my visa. i can't even leave the country and i cant even work...

and oh ya, i sent my application to immigration office in melbourne.

cheers


----------



## Silentsleeper (Aug 10, 2010)

According to Immi everyone is treated the same and have the same time frame, so if 20 people get there application in today then they all get assigned a CO at the same time. but thats clearly not the case. Why say one thing and do another. its clearly fustrating some people. But who would you complain too?


----------



## Darrenc (Dec 5, 2009)

Silentsleeper said:


> According to Immi everyone is treated the same and have the same time frame, so if 20 people get there application in today then they all get assigned a CO at the same time. but thats clearly not the case. Why say one thing and do another. its clearly fustrating some people. But who would you complain too?
> 
> Rant over


I don't think there is any use of complaining, clearly it is their general policy to process each application at one specific or designated time but it looks like some people are getting ahead of the policy, through luck or whatever, who knows. Even the lady i spoke to over the phone told me my application is suficiently complete and they don't need anything further as it looks ok but there still no sign of getting a approval even when it is more than 6 months.

Frustration. thats what you called it. HAHA


----------



## Darrenc (Dec 5, 2009)

Another interesting question, i know some of the application approval time frame is getting extended longer and longer (especially sydney office), as some of us are going overseas during the application period, do anyone know how would that effect anything, as it states on their immi website that subclass 820 must be granted in Australia?


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

It seems with the rant above and the addendums that people have no idea of what the process is like.
If you happen to open your mind a little Silent Sleeper, you might just envisage just how ridiculous a statement you have made with


> so if 20 people get there application in today then they all get assigned a CO at the same time. but thats clearly not the case. Why say one thing and do another


If you bothered to check just how many people p.a. are immigrating on family visas it is somewhere about 55,000 in round figures and has been up around 60,000 so 20/day on business days is about 10% or so.
You also need to think about just how effectively you would like taxpayer and visa applicant $$$$ spent for having a CO sitting there just waiting for a visa to drop on their desk and process it is not going to be too effective.
Government departments like it or not do have things like budgets to work to which will include staff wages and overheads and seeing as the various checks and steps in visa processing will take some time and there may be what I suppose you could dead time when a request is made of an applicant and they are given a nominal 28 days to respond so one way or another a planned process will see X ammount of time allocated and X numbers of employees applied to the task.
So say an allocated time is nominally six months you may care to calculate just how many visa applications might be in the system at any one time, not too hard is it!!!

The processing line thus gets a little more complex with about 250/day new applications coming in every business day of the year on average.
And throw into that scenario a workforce that can be constantly changing for all the same sorts of reasons any large organisation may have changes and then the changing tasks that can be placed on the workforce.
The freak occurrences of a very quick processing will just like feak waves be very random and infrequent, perhaps even caused by something like a new CO or one back from holidays and there's an application that does have everything met without doubt and so up the line for approval it goes.

*I posted on the aspect of changing tasks earlier in the thread but it would not surprise me if ranters and whingers choose just to rant and whinge rather than read and think of other than their own gripe.*

*This type of thread is becoming like a festering sore and I'll leave it here for a short time before relocating it.
If anyone has an actual pertinent visa query I suggest they start their own thread.*


----------



## Hannabelle25 (Mar 30, 2010)

Wanderer - I fully appreciate all the advice you offer on this forum but calling this thread that I started a 'festering sore' isn't helpful. 

I started this thread, and have continued to add to it as a means of those people applying for partner visas onshore, particularly in Sydney, to be able to share experiences and ask questions. If you think that is inappropriate then by all means remove it but just knowing people are in the same position as me has been helpful. I am fully aware of the high demand place upon staff at immigration, I wouldn't like to do the job myself. But please appreciate the frustration of waiting a set time, and being told you must wait longer when all you want to do is get on with your life! I am one of the lucky one's waiting I suppose as I am able to work and, in fact, have a permanent job and pay taxes just like everyone else.

Apologies if you are unhappy with any of the content of this thread, not my intention.

In response to Darrenc - I spoke to Immi yesterday regarding my visa while I am out of Australia. I was told that the Visa can only be granted when I am in Australia, so I had a note put on my file I will be overseas for certain dates and supplied an email address the case officer can contact me on during this period. In the case that my visa is ready to be granted and I am out of the country then the case officer concerned will contact me and ask me to return to Australia. What happens beyond that is on a case by case basis I suppose. Bridging Visa B application has been received, was told should take between 1-2weeks to process so will know if I can leave then.

Cheers

Hannabelle


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

And Hannabelle, my comment was nothing to do with your posts and the value of a thread will be maintained by valuable contributions.

Have a read of Post #26 by Silent Sleeper, signed off with rant over and then what has been added prior to my post and you may get my drift.
I'll probably delete from #26 to mine when people get the message.


----------



## Silentsleeper (Aug 10, 2010)

Dear Wanderer,

I am some what a little taken back and hurt by your personal attack on my comment. Ok maybe i shouldnt have send Rant over at the end but that was what i was feeling at the time(i have since removed this). I do believe that this is a public forum and people should be allowed to express their feelings and fustrations if they like. In fact going back through this thread most people have, yet i'm the first one you attack? dont you think thats a little unfair?

I came onto this forum to get advise and get to know other people in the same situation as i am in, to talk about our difficulties,stresses, excitements and successes etc. Not to get attacked for doing just that.



> If you happen to open your mind a little Silent Sleeper, you might just envisage just how ridiculous a statement you have made with
> 
> 
> > so if 20 people get there application in today then they all get assigned a CO at the same time. but thats clearly not the case. Why say one thing and do another


I would just like to say that I am fully aware of the process having done enough research over the past 6 months into it. And I fully understand that they are an extremely busy department and have a lot of pressure on them. I was mearly using 20 an an example number, sorry for not calculating out the exact number for you, But i dont see a problem with what ive said to be honest. Also no one else seems to have a problem either, maybe im wrong. they can speak for themselves. 
It was immigration that stated


> In order to ensure a fair and equitable outcome for all our clients we process applications in chronological order, that is, in the order in which they are received


So you think its wrong for someone who is waiting 7 months to get upset and fustrated when another person gets there's after a week or a month 6 months later?


> I posted on the aspect of changing tasks earlier in the thread but it would not surprise me if ranters and whingers choose just to rant and whinge rather than read and think of other than their own gripe.


I have read back through this thread and I cannot find your reference



> This type of thread is becoming like a festering sore and I'll leave it here for a short time before relocating it.
> If anyone has an actual pertinent visa query I suggest they start their own thread.


I had reason to believe that this was a forum not just a Q and A place. maybe you should change the name of this place to show just that.

Like Hannabelle i appreciate the advise and knowledge you provide on this site. this is a pretty innocent thread and i feel your attack was unjustified. I am fully aware that you are going to delete this post as im not the first person to dissagree with you and you have removed their posts too. but the removal of my 1st post is abuse of your power as a moderator.

Thank you for making myself(and others) feel very unwelcome to this Forum, you may find others will now not want to share their feeling because they will not want to offend you either.
From now on I will no longer share my opinions or advice to others and will lurk in the background. If anyone wants to chat to me please PM.

Hannabelle i am so sorry for causeing such angst on your thread, hope you have an answer soon.

Claire


----------



## foxy (Aug 31, 2010)

Silentsleeper said:


> Dear Wanderer,
> 
> I am some what a little taken back and hurt by your personal attack on my comment. Ok maybe i shouldnt have send Rant over at the end but that was what i was feeling at the time(i have since removed this). I do believe that this is a public forum and people should be allowed to express their feelings and fustrations if they like. In fact going back through this thread most people have, yet i'm the first one you attack? dont you think thats a little unfair?
> 
> ...


Dear wanderer and silent sleeper

its probably best for me not to comment on any of it but i feel the urge to speak my opinion. my apology in advance if my post is inappropriate but i can see where two of you coming from. Wanderer as the moderator have a full authority to remove any inappropriate post or something that according to their standard categorized as too much and so far he has been the most helpful person in this moderator sharing his knowdlege and opinions and you do know that we really appreciated your help but i can understand silent sleeper coming from.

its the frustration i think, my heart stop beating for a few seconds every time i read someone had their visa already thou they just submitted their applications a month before even a week before makes me wonder if there are something wrong with my applications. I am happy for them really but i just don't understand how they get their visa a lot faster than us whilst no one even get back to us about our applications. in my case no one even able to tell me if i had a case officer,i don't even know who to call for help.i will be a lot more patient and calm if only everyone get their visa in order based on the date applications (but of course its not about what we want or what i want) or if an immigration officer told me that there will be a delay in granting my visa.then at least i know its already in the process and i will be happily waiting for them to contact me again.

i don't know about any other applicants but i probably in one of the worst situations. i have been sitting here doing nothing for months, i feel like my brain is shut down. i forgot every single thing i learned back in the university as i am not allowed to work and apply what ive learned back at uni and at the same time, my mom hasn't been in her best health condition for the last 5 months. she had stroke and slowly recovering but every month i seemed to received news from my dad that mom have to be hospitalized for a different illness (probably complication for her illness which diabetes and stroke) i had a nightmare about her almost every night but i couldn't even go home to see her, my uncle passed away a week ago, i couldn't even go home at all. all i was doing is staying at home because i can't even drive around, i don't even have a social life anymore. i am 25 years old who feels like i don't have a life and lives off my parents money, i don't have a job, no saving at all as ive been busy studying for the last 5 years and i feel like i've been the worst daughter because i never be there for my mother no more. i want to reapply for bridging visa B but then i don't want it to affect my applications, we want to start saving for wedding but i am not even allowed to work, i want to ask them to waive no work restriction from my visa but then i don't want them to think that my partner can't take care of me financially (an immigration agent told me you can ask them to waive the no working restriction on your visa only if you have a financial hardship)i don't really know who to complain except to my partner and my friends and to be truthful, i am trying so hard to sucking it in and stay strong all the time but personally, knowing there are any other people in the same boat with me and sharing what i feel makes me feel a lot better.
people say its easy to say but so hard to do, that is probably right because no matter how much people understand what we feel, they won't understand it better than those who suffered because of it.

Once again, my sincere apology if my post is inappropriate and i am totally understand if this post got deleted.

cheers


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

Silentsleeper said:


> Dear Wanderer,
> 
> I am some what a little taken back and hurt by your personal attack on my comment. Ok maybe i shouldnt have send Rant over at the end but that was what i was feeling at the time(i have since removed this). I do believe that this is a public forum and people should be allowed to express their feelings and fustrations if they like. In fact going back through this thread most people have, yet i'm the first one you attack? dont you think thats a little unfair?
> 
> ...


You thinking about your post Claire and what I have said is great.
Yes, it is a forum and a one that a lot of people are learning from oneanother on continuously.

It is not that you actually signed off with *rant over *but the nature of the post which was essentially an attack on the Immi process, people being free to vent their frustrations generally but yes I have drawn a line in the sand for when such comments do get made, I know from experience that it usually only gets worse and so you can end up getting posts which are not really going to be so helpful and in fact can turn people away.
If you feel otherwise that is fine.

As for the process and it is not just the twenty, you with your frustration and research may know that though it is the same application form that is used, applications are not going to be identical in content nor evidence and they are going to go to different COs whose workload at any point in time could be very different for various reasons.
There are always going to be significant variations in processing times for all visas for various reasons, the ultra quick family turnarounds being more a very infrequent freak resulting from particular circumstances and not the norm.
My reference is at Post #5


> There's a few things happened in recent times that'll be affecting processing of visas.
> 1. Allocated or government budgetted number for last financial year was apparently actually being approached a couple of months prior to the end of the financial year from what it seemed with advice some applicants who have posted about it received.
> Flow on from that was a hold being put on application processing then and thus something of a backlog to start the new year off.
> 2. At the same time, it is quite likely that to manage that situation, the word has gone out to pace the processing of applications so as the years budgetted number is spread evenly over the whole year and that'll mean effectively slowing processing.
> ...


As you can see Claire I have not deleted either of your posts [ as yet ] but yes, a whole heap of posts were at one time extracted from the time line thread as they detracted from the point of the time lime thread but I put them into a thread titled " Politics of Immigration " for want of a better title thought at the time.
That is probably where some of the posts of this thread could be better placed.


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

foxy said:


> Dear wanderer and silent sleeper
> 
> its probably best for me not to comment on any of it but i feel the urge to speak my opinion. my apology in advance if my post is inappropriate but i can see where two of you coming from. Wanderer as the moderator have a full authority to remove any inappropriate post or something that according to their standard categorized as too much and so far he has been the most helpful person in this moderator sharing his knowdlege and opinions and you do know that we really appreciated your help but i can understand silent sleeper coming from.
> 
> ...


And I understand that you can be frustrated with the process of your visa Foxy and would rather not just be sitting around doing nothing and obviously would like to be visiting your mother.
I would suggest to you as follows:
Your partner's ability to sponsor you will be determined by his income and if he is already supporting you both, that is not likely to be an issue even if you see if you can get work rights.
You could perhaps use the angle of wanting to visit your mother but do not want to place extra financial burden on your partner nor detract from your savings for a wedding and the worse that can happen is a refusal of the request.
At the same time your mothers illness is a valid reason for you to get a Bridging Visa B and again that should not detract from the processing of your partner visa and I thought you had posted once about doing that or planning to.

I have posted above re the processing time variations and with many visas in the system, the ones that need more information supplied, checks made etc., a CO with many files under their processing is just going to use up additional time if at every step, contact was to be made with an applicant.

If you consider a COs file list as like the spokes of revolving wheel with files in order of receipt, so a new file will either get put in behind the last new one or in fact just ahead of the one they are currently working on and that may mean there are 50 in number or whatever to go through before that latest one gets attention.
So with each of the 50, there may be some new advice received and something is decided and/or happens and then it is on to the next and when the next new file is opened, a preliminary check is made to see whether it is complete etc. and in some cases it may be that an application is totally complete, there is no need for external checks, no doubt with the evidence provided and so perhaps even without an interview, a file may be forwarded on by the CO for immediate endorsement of approval.
There may also be the situation of COs on leave or otherwise absent that could see temporary delays or even a new/transferred in CO starting with a clean slate or all new heap of files on his wheel using the wheel spokes terminology and so that could account for some applications considered all complete and ready to approve being processed as above. 
Even with those cases a section manager may want some checks made.
But if like most applications there is additional information required or checks to be made, that will be initiated and it'll be on with the next case.

People do get contacted at appropriate times re additional information requested, police and medical checks to be made etc. or if there is no need for anything, it could be a request to attend for an interview or send in your passport etc. and then there will be those for which external check are to be made and that is outside of the control of the Immigration department and so there is no point in a CO advising weekly or monthly, yes we are still waiting just like you.
The process is usually lengthy and wanting regular updates will just add to the length for everyone.

This is one of a few threads where people have expressed their frustrations and it is not the first time I have attempted to explain to people that visa applications and processing is not as straightforward as some would like and never will be for reasons I have explained.

If posters still want to express their frustration, that is fine but attacks on the system ought to be on the thread such as the Politics of Immigration one I mentioned and another one is called Visa Stress.
That way the threads of Visas & Immigration are kept informative and useful to all.


----------



## foxy (Aug 31, 2010)

dear wanderer, 

this is my first time applying for partner visa so i don't fully understand of whats going on but basically i just want to know whats going on with my visa. i do understand there are thousand or maybe millions people applying for the same type of visa but my judgment was based on those who got given a case officer right away soon as they lodged their applications. its not the applicants fault at all of course but again its just a curiosity of why they got their case officer right away. i might be wrong, i might be right i don't know but forgive me if i am wrong.

yeah i got given bridging visa b and flew home 6 weeks ago and stayed for 2 weeks, but around 2 weeks ago my uncle passed away and not long after my mom got hospitalized again. i already planning to go home because mom was in the icu for 2 days but then i have to re-apply for bridging visa B again and i don't know if that will be a smart idea. my partner is around my age and unfortunately, he is just slowly starting his career so he doesn't make so much as yet. it is enough for us (plus my parents send me money when i ask them to) but i don't know what is the enough standard for the immigration so i can't take a risk asking them to waive no work restriction off my visa just in case.
like i said, having to face so much things all at once is not easy at all so if somehow when someone is frustrated and then they choose a wrong word or term for something when they write something, i personally think its understandable but might not be acceptable.

anyways, again, personal opinion, i don't see any points of arguing over this thread. both of you have a good point!

cheers


----------



## Hannabelle25 (Mar 30, 2010)

Hey All,

Bridging Visa B GRANTED! So I get to got home for Christmas, thanks for all the kind wishes. Lets hope the Spouse Visa will be granted soon too...that would be a great Christmas present!

Hannabelle


----------



## foxy (Aug 31, 2010)

Hannabelle25 said:


> Hey All,
> 
> Bridging Visa B GRANTED! So I get to got home for Christmas, thanks for all the kind wishes. Lets hope the Spouse Visa will be granted soon too...that would be a great Christmas present!
> 
> Hannabelle


Congrat hannabelle. if you don't mind please let us know what was the reason you use to leave the country.
cheers


----------



## Hannabelle25 (Mar 30, 2010)

foxy said:


> Congrat hannabelle. if you don't mind please let us know what was the reason you use to leave the country.
> cheers


Hi Foxy,

Of course, I just wrote on the application form that I hadn't seen most of my family for 18months and would like to spend Christmas with them. I wrote that my husband was coming with me to spend some time with my family and how important this is for a newly married couple.

I am on a Bridging Visa A by the way.

Hannabelle


----------



## foxy (Aug 31, 2010)

thanks for that  does anyone here knows how many times we can apply for bridging visa b??

cheers


----------

